# DEAD PIRANHA



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

My Piranha died!!!!

My 2-inch red-belly seemed really shy and would spend most of his time hiding in a tree. He wouldn't ever really come out unless he was threatened, then he would just run to another plant. We didn't really see him eat, so we just figured he scavenged left over blood worms at night when the house was dark and quiet or when no one ws around. Today he actually did come out to eat. He gobbled up his piece of beef heart in one huge bite, the size of a small piece of gravel. About 2 mins after he started to swim oddly. As we watched him he started to float upwards and upside down. He would kick alittle, then just lay there. So we we took him out right away as to not make any of our other fish sick and put him out of his misery.

Does anyone think they know what went wrong?? Should we worry about our other P's??

Thank you,

**R.I.P Zimmer Man**


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

check the water


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dieing fish do not usually eat.
are you sure it was about to die?, it might have had a problem with its swim bladder, or perhaps it was practicing for the circus - after all it did live in a tree!
I would check the water and look at all the other fish for illness or odd behaviour - and I wouldn't be so quick to kill ill fish.


----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

The others are fine it was just the 1 acting weird he did as soon as i got him.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

He over ate and you killed a perfectly fine fish. Always wait it out.

SMTT


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

of course.duh. good read smtt.thought about it too .


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just think of Thanksgiving...do you really feel like swimming much less moving around afterwards?! Nevertheless, sorry to hear about Zimmer Man!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

we all agree - You sir, are a fish-murderer!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

i don't know about him being overfed.... because i overfeed mines all the time and nothing happens i think his ass choked to death... and sorry about your loss cuz.......


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

prolly had the same fish disease like 3 of mine had

the swim bladder disease..


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"He over ate and you killed a perfectly fine fish. Always wait it out."

I gotta second that. P's when little like that are pigs and they eat so much they can't swim. Sorry, but you probably nuked a healthy fish.


----------

